# How to fix driveway that is too steep?



## helpinks (Aug 27, 2011)

I recently moved into a house and there is a 2 car garage off of the alley.  The driveway into the garage is quite short, but is steep.  I pulled in my car (which is low to the ground) and the bottom scraped.  So, I tried pulling in my other vehicle (sits higher) and it also scraped.  It is hard to pull in at much of an angle since the garage has two single garage doors.  Is there anything that can be done so I can pull my cars into the garage without the bottom of them scraping?


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 27, 2011)

You didn't say what the approach surfacing into the garage is made of, but if it's gravel, the most logical approach would be to place additional  compacted gravel to the approach, raising it to help eliminate the abrupt grade change at the bottom of the doors.  If your approach is paved (concrete or asphalt), then your options may be quite limited.

I'd seriously consider trading in the 2 low-hanging vehicles and get a pickup or SUV with more ground clearance.


----------



## helpinks (Aug 28, 2011)

The driveway is paved with concrete.  We do have an SUV and, unfortunately, the bottom of it also scraped when pulling into the garage.


----------



## SnellExperts (Aug 28, 2011)

If the SUV is still scraping, then it sounds like you would have your hands full with trying to modify the driveway that much. I would think it would be easier to just park on the street if possible. Do you have a picture of how steep it is?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2011)

Years ago we delt with one of these where a low rider wouldn't go in the garage, We built a curved ramp inside the garage. The car ended up about 1 ft off the floor. When the home owner got tired of that we went back and took out about 4ft of driveway and 6 ft of garage floor and put in concrete with a curve that worked and then lowered the door.
We built a template ot the wheel base of the car and the height at the center to help with the math.


----------

